# [PPC - IbookG4] Kernel - XFree - USE

## moly82

ciao a tutti! sono un nuovo utente di gentoo, anmceh se la provai per poco tempoi fa sul desktop! Ora, dopo aver perso 3 giornmi a cercare di installare debian e poi crux sul mio nuovissimo ibookG4, volevo preovare gentoo, anche allettato dal fatto di poter compilare una distro a doc per il mio note, cosa che dovrebbe essere estremamaente positiva!  :Smile: 

Premetto che ho letto tutte le sezioni in rilievo, faq, handbook, e ho usato google trovando molte guide, ma purtroppo mi son creato + confusione in testa che altro!  :Sad:  Passo quindi subito alle domande, spero mi possiate aiutare!  :Smile: 

1. ho letto che per avere Xfree funzionante mi occorre un kernel >= 2.6.7rcX (che include diverse patch adatte allo scopo) se non sbaglio... e sull'handbook e altre guide consigliano di prenderne uno del ramo ppc-development-source, sapete se in questo ramo trovo suddetto kernel o devo cmq usare qualche altro ramo?

2. Mi passereste un config perfettamente funzionante please con l'ibook G4? Con crux ho perso 2 giorni per cercare di far partire Xfre, e ovviamente non ce l'ho fatta  :Sad:  Se compilavo radeonfb schermo nero, se mettevo OF framebuffer partenza ok ma poi niente 3D, insomma un casino ! :Sad: 

3. Cosa mi consigiate di mettere tra Xfree e Xorg? Io per motivi di licenza propenderei per il secondo, ma non avendolo mai usato e essendo newbie pure di gentoo, forse sarebe meglio come inizio mettere Xfree... voi che dite? anche in questo caso qualcuno gentilmente potrebbe passarmi il suo XF86Config? (possibilmente con VGA-out abilitato e TV-out, se funziona su linux) 

4. USE: nel file make.defaults ci sono un sacco di USE che forse non userò mai, e quindi per ottimizzare mi farebbe piacere levare, sapete dirmi un sito o qualche riferimento dove leggere info su cosa levare o no? Oppure voi mi consigliate di lasciarle tutte? Per le flags no problem, ho trovato cosa mettere nel sito freehacker.org  :Smile: 

Ciao e grazie a tutti in anticipo!  :Smile: 

PS: scusate i toni sbrigativi, ma è la seconda volta che scrivo questo thread, la prima dove mi ero dilungato (fin troppo forse) ho perso tutto per un click di troppo sul mouse!   :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused:   :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Wink: 

----------

## micron

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti! sono un nuovo utente di gentoo, anmceh se la provai per poco tempoi fa sul desktop!

 

Benvenuto  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. ho letto che per avere Xfree funzionante mi occorre un kernel >= 2.6.7rcX (che include diverse patch adatte allo scopo) se non sbaglio... e sull'handbook e altre guide consigliano di prenderne uno del ramo ppc-development-source, sapete se in questo ramo trovo suddetto kernel o devo cmq usare qualche altro ramo?
> 
> 

 

Ho xfree funzionante a partire dal kernel 2.6.3 ppc-development con patch benh. Ora come ora le suddette patch sono state incluse nel ramo principale del kernel, quindi ti basta usare i gentoo-dev-sources o i development-sources.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Mi passereste un config perfettamente funzionante please con l'ibook G4?

 

Per quanto riguarda il kernel devi solo mettere:

```

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_OF=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_UNINORTH=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Cosa mi consigiate di mettere tra Xfree e Xorg?
> 
> 

 

Non ho avuto tempo per provare Xorg, per quanto riguarda xfree devi per forza mettere una versione di sviluppo come

```
x11-base/xfree-4.3.99.902-r2
```

Eccoti il mio /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, il tv out non funziona perchè non l'ho mai provato. L'output su vga nemmeno, l'ho tristemente sperimentato ad un seminario pochi giorni fa  :Sad: 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

Screen         0  "Screen"    0 0

InputDevice    "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

InputDevice    "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

InputDevice    "usbmouse" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

EndSection

Section "Files"

RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

ModulePath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

Load        "dbe"

Load        "glx"

Load        "xtrap"

Load        "extmod"

Load        "record"

Load        "dri"

Load        "speedo"

Load        "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier  "Keyboard"

Driver      "keyboard"

Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

Option "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier  "Touchpad"

Driver      "mouse"

Option  "Protocol"        "PS/2"

Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

Option          "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier      "usbmouse"

Driver          "mouse"

Option          "Protocol"        "IMPS/2"

Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier      "Monitor"

VendorName      "Monitor Vendor"

ModelName       "Monitor Model"

UseModes   "Default"

HorizSync       30-70

VertRefresh     50-160

Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier     "Radeon"

Driver       "radeon"

VendorName     "ATI Technologies Inc"

BoardName      "Radeon 9200 Mobility"

BusID          "PCI:0:16:0"

#ChipID      0x5968

ChipID      0x5C63

Option      "AGPMode" "1"

Option      "UseFBDev" "true"

Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"

Option      "AGPFastWrite" "true"

Option      "Accel" "true"

Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier    "Screen"

Device        "Radeon"

Monitor       "Monitor"

DefaultDepth    16

SubSection "Display"

Depth 1

Modes     "1024x768" 

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 4

Modes     "1024x768" 

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 8

Modes     "1024x768" 

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 15

Modes     "1024x768" 

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 16

Modes     "1024x768" 

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 24

Modes     "1024x768" 

EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Modes"

        Identifier      "Default"

   # mode generated by Xeasyconf

   Modeline "1024x768" 65.003 1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806  -HSync -VSync

EndSection

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. USE: nel file make.defaults ci sono un sacco di USE che forse non userò mai, e quindi per ottimizzare mi farebbe piacere levare

 

Ti consiglio di usare ufed

```
emerge ufed
```

Good luck

----------

## moly82

grazie mille per le risposte  :Wink:  Mi togli ancora 2 dubbi?  :Smile: 

 *micron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho xfree funzionante a partire dal kernel 2.6.3 ppc-development con patch benh. Ora come ora le suddette patch sono state incluse nel ramo principale del kernel, quindi ti basta usare i gentoo-dev-sources o i development-sources.

 

ok spero di prendere quello giusto con le patch giuste benh.. sperem  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il kernel devi solo mettere:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok spero funzioni, con crux avevo impostato esattamente gli stessi moduli e il monitor all'avvio diventava nero!  :Sad:  Ma forse era colpa del kernel vecchio allora....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ho avuto tempo per provare Xorg, per quanto riguarda xfree devi per forza mettere una versione di sviluppo come
> 
> ```
> ...

 

thanx again!  :Wink:  Per prendere una versione specifica di Xfree devo fare così se non sbaglio giusto? scusate l'ingoranza ma sono agli inizi :p

emerge =x11-base/xfree-4.3.99.902-r2

?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti consiglio di usare ufed
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok, ma funziona anche da shell? perchè se ho bisogno di Xfree per lanciarlo, allora vorrebbe dire che prime di scegliere le USE + adatte al mio caso mi dovrei cmq compilare tutto KDE + Xfree in maniera non ottimizzata.. o sbaglio?

thanx cmq delle risp! ciao! :=)

----------

## micron

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> ok spero di prendere quello giusto con le patch giuste benh.. sperem 
> 
> 

 

Come detto in precedenza ora tutti i kernel della serie 2.6 hanno le patch di benh per ppc.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per prendere una versione specifica di Xfree devo fare così se non sbaglio giusto?

 

Prendi l'ultima versione disponibili di xfree development (serie 4.3.99.XX) e fai:

```

emerge x11-base/xfree-4.3.99.XX

```

Ovviamente sostituisci XX con la versione che intendi installare

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, ma funziona anche da shell?
> 
> 

 

si funziona anche da shell, comunque in futuro ti basta fare un

```

emerge -pv programma

```

per vedere che programmi richiede.

Per rispondere alla tua domanda sarebbe bastato lanciare il comando e controllare se emerge voleva installare xfree o se ufed avesse nelle use flag anche X.

----------

## moly82

come non detto, cazz@ tutto il giorno lasciato a compilare, sperando di tornare con tutto pronto, e ovviamente mi son ritrovato un bell'errore ad accogliermi prima che finisse emerge system!!  :Sad:  ma perchè? che ho fatto di male?   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad: 

ERROR: sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3 failed.

Function src_compile, Line 95, Exitcode 1

(no error message)

andiamo bene.. mi sa che di sto passo ci metto una settimana a ciompilare tutto.... 

(ieri ho perso 5 ore perchè le modifiche al file make.conf le ho fatte prima di fare il chroot, come dice la guida, ma probabilmente non modificando quello giusto chrootato, quindi finito di compilare il bootstrap (5 ore..) ho dovuto rifare tutto coi nuovi flags....    :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## moly82

risolto! grazie a #/bin/sh!!! era colpa della flag USE "java" dentro a /etc/make.conf!

speriamo domani sia tutto compilato! ciaooooo vi tengo aggiornati!  :Very Happy: Last edited by moly82 on Mon Jun 14, 2004 7:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## micron

Fai una bella cosa, visto che non mi sembra che tu abbia molta confidenza con gentoo e linux in generale (ovviamente non intendo offendere) prova a fare un'installazione da stage3.

E' la scelta migliore che tu possa fare, al termine infatti avrai un sistema funzionante su cui installare piano piano tutto l'occorrente.

----------

## moly82

 *micron wrote:*   

> Fai una bella cosa, visto che non mi sembra che tu abbia molta confidenza con gentoo e linux in generale (ovviamente non intendo offendere) prova a fare un'installazione da stage3.
> 
> E' la scelta migliore che tu possa fare, al termine infatti avrai un sistema funzionante su cui installare piano piano tutto l'occorrente.

 

ho editato, vedi sopra!  :Wink: 

cmq... beh.... uso debian da 2 anni... proprio niubbo non sono... e poi capire da  quell'errore che il problema stava nella flag java mi sembra un po' impossibile... è un problema di gentoo (essendo un bug di gentoo, come mi ha detto /bin/sh) e non di linux in generale....    :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Smile: 

ciao!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## moly82

ho appena finito di installare gentoo partendo da stage1!   :Cool:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

ho avuto problemi con yaboot, ma avendolo già installato precedenemente per fortuna con crux sto usando ancora la vecchia installazione, tanto i nomi dei kernel da bootare li ho mantenuti uguali!  :Smile: 

poi vedrò di mettere a posto, cmq per ora l'importante è che il kernel parta (come prevedevo coi moduli suggeriti da te micron, che sono gli stessi che usavo con curx, mi danno un bel schermo nero all'avvio  :Sad:  sai com'è possibile?  :Sad:  per fortuna che posso usare al boot video=ofonly e quindi cmq riesco a bootare  :Smile:  ).

ora procedo con l'emerge di xfree come mi hai suggerito, speriamo bene!  :Smile: 

ciao vi faccio sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## moly82

non trovavo su portage la versione development di xfree, ma solo quella stable 4.3.0-r2 mi pare... guardando su google ho trovato una guida che dice di installare amano tutte le dipendenze di xfree con emerge, e poi lanciare:

```

One important step of this process is to install XFree server. To  do that, you should download 4.3.99.902 i.e. the latest  release candidate before XFree 4.4. Run, Needed dependencies

$ emerge -pv xfree

and note dependencies of XFree 4.3 (it is not an error). You must  install those dependencies by yourself running emerge.  Since this is done, you must emerge XFree with the following  command, Emerge XFree

$ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~ppc" emerge /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.3.99.902.ebuild
```

io seguo queste istruzioni.. sperem!  :Smile: 

ciao notte!

----------

## moly82

purtroppo son  costretto di nuovo achiedervi una mano  :Sad:   :Very Happy: 

dunque ho cercato di seguire le istruzioni sopra, ma nel portage non trovo altra versione di Xfree oltre alla 4.3.0-r2!   :Shocked:   :Crying or Very sad: 

mi potete dire come scaricare la 4.3.99.902?

in /sr/portage/... ho solo la 4.3.0, ho provato emerge search xfree, emerge -s xfree-dev am niente... anche anteponendo  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~ppc" all'emrge non trovo niente  :Sad:  sapete come mai?

ciao!

PS: ieri notte poi come vi ho detto ho isntallato il kernel 2.6.5 se non ricordo male, e ho il problema dello schermo nero all'avvio se compilo radeonfb  :Wink:  però leggendo il changelog del 2.6.7-rc3 sembra che abbiano risolto proprio questo rpoblema, quindi oggi potreti provare anche quello.. mi sembra strano però che voi non abbiate avuto sto problema...   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> mi potete dire come scaricare la 4.3.99.902?
> 
> 

 

Può darsi che l'abbiano eliminata dal portage per i problemi di licenza.

Proba ad usare Xorg che é un fork di XFree 4.3.99

----------

## moly82

ok thanx per la risp  :Smile: 

stase provo speriamo bene, il file di config di x.org è lo stesso di xfree se non ho letto male vero? però il nome era diverso mi pare... xconfig?  :Very Happy: 

solo un'altra cosa: lo prendo con emerge al solito modo vero? lui si scarica tutte le dipendenze etc etc... ? perchè senza fare nientne al termine dell'installazione di gentoo mi son trovato dentro /usr/src un file/cartella di xorg... non so cosa sia non ho avuto tempo ieri notte di contorllare :p

ciao!

----------

## randomaze

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> stase provo speriamo bene, il file di config di x.org è lo stesso di xfree se non ho letto male vero? però il nome era diverso mi pare... xconfig? 
> 
> 

 

la sintassi della conf é uguale a quella di XFree.

Per altre info puoi inizare a guardare questi post

----------

## moly82

grazie mille hai ragione scusate non avevo pensato a fare una ricerca, è che stavo uscendo per andare in mensa è ho postato di fretta  :Smile: 

in effetti è proprio vero cmq che sto forum/comunità è una fonte inesauribile di guide, info e cose simili!   :Shocked:   :Smile: 

ciaooo!

----------

## shev

Concordo, abbandona xfree e passa a xorg, funziona meglio e eviti problemi futuri con licenze e mancanza di aggiornamenti. A me sul pbook xorg va senza problemi, non dovrebbe cambiare anche sugli ibook.

----------

## micron

Nel caso in cui Xorg supporti l'accellerazione hardware dell'ibook G4 (ati radeon 9200 mobility) me lo potresti fare sapere?

Non ho molto tempo da dedicare ad un nuovo emerge di quelle dimensioni, quindi sono molto interessato alla tua esperienza diretta  :Wink: 

----------

## moly82

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Concordo, abbandona xfree e passa a xorg, funziona meglio e eviti problemi futuri con licenze e mancanza di aggiornamenti. A me sul pbook xorg va senza problemi, non dovrebbe cambiare anche sugli ibook.

 

si si farò così, spero di non avere problemi, anche perchè in effetti si trovano un sacco di guide ma è anche vero che non essendocene una unica e definitiva spesso mi si creano in testa un casino di dubbi/confusioni!   :Shocked:   (oltre all'ibook vedi anche x.org: c'è quello che ha problemi coi fonts, quello che ha problemi nell'emergere x.org perchè emerge anche xfree come dipendenza, io che non ho ancora capito se xfree-drm mi servirà lo stesso, ma credo di no, etc etc) 

... non capisco mai allo stato attuale dei lavori che problemi potrei avere e quali invece sono stati risolti  :Crying or Very sad:  cmq non temete lo proverò stase (se non esco, sennò domani  :Very Happy:  ) sulla mia pelle prima di farvi ulteriori domande!  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Nel caso in cui Xorg supporti l'accellerazione hardware dell'ibook G4 (ati radeon 9200 mobility) me lo potresti fare sapere? 
> 
> Non ho molto tempo da dedicare ad un nuovo emerge di quelle dimensioni, quindi sono molto interessato alla tua esperienza diretta

 

senza dubbio, se riesco!  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

ciaoooo vi fo sapere!

PS: un developer di crux-ppc mi ha confermato che solo ora, con il kernel 2.6.7-rc3, sono stati risolti i problemi sul radeonfb che non fanno avviare correttamente l'ibook con ati 9200 ma bensì danno schermo nero, voi mai avuto questo problema?Last edited by moly82 on Tue Jun 15, 2004 2:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## micron

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> io che non ho ancora capito se xfree-drm mi servirà lo stesso, ma credo di no, etc etc) 

 

Usando una versione devel di xfree non ne hai bisogno, dato che Xorg deriva proprio da una versione devel di xfree  :Arrow:  non ti serve nemmeno usando Xorg.

 *Quote:*   

> PS: un developer di crux-ppc mi ha confermato che solo ora, con il kernel 2.6.7-rc3, sono stati risolti i problemi sul radeonfb che non fanno avviare correttamente l'ibook con ati 9200 ma bensì danno schermo nero, voi mai avuto questo problema?

 

Personalmente mai, sarò stato baciato dalla fortuna? naaa.... strano da parte mia  :Laughing: 

----------

## moly82

 *micron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Usando una versione devel di xfree non ne hai bisogno, dato che Xorg deriva proprio da una versione devel di xfree  non ti serve nemmeno usando Xorg.

 

una cosuccia  :Very Happy:  Quando intendi che non necessito di xfree-drm, intendi che il 3D dovrebbe funzionare SOLO con il su pporto fornito dal kernel, o cmq gli ati-drivers devo prenderli loi stesso con emerge perchè quelli servono a prescindere? In poche parole: posso avere accelerazione "open" (come spero) o cmq posso averla sempre e solo coi closed, come mi succedeva su debian?

...mi dite solo un'ultima cosa prima di andare a casa? non l'ho ancora capito nonostante abbia letto tutti i thread linkati:  :Sad: 

io ho installato gentoo da pochissimo e quindi metterei xorg ex-novo, cioè senza mai aver messo xfree, se quando facico l'emerge di xorg-x11, lui mi indicasse fra le dipendenze anche xfree e cercasse di isntallarmelo, devo fermar etutto perchè c'è qualcosa di sbagliato o procedo lo stesso e installo tutto?

perchè ho visto che se ne è parlato tanto (injection di xfree etc) ma se uno mette xorg da zero non ho capito se si hanno sti problemi...   :Smile: 

ciao!

----------

## micron

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> una cosuccia  Quando intendi che non necessito di xfree-drm, intendi che il 3D dovrebbe funzionare SOLO con il su pporto fornito dal kernel, o cmq gli ati-drivers devo prenderli loi stesso con emerge perchè quelli servono a prescindere?

 

L'accellerazione 3D è fornita direttamente da xfree develop.

Gli ati-drivers non li puoi usare perchè sono binari compilati per x86.

----------

## moly82

 *micron wrote:*   

>  *moly82 wrote:*   una cosuccia  Quando intendi che non necessito di xfree-drm, intendi che il 3D dovrebbe funzionare SOLO con il supporto fornito dal kernel, o cmq gli ati-drivers devo prenderli loi stesso con emerge perchè quelli servono a prescindere? 
> 
> L'accellerazione 3D è fornita direttamente da xfree develop.
> 
> Gli ati-drivers non li puoi usare perchè sono binari compilati per x86.

 

cacchi@ è vero non mi ricordavo di questa cosa!   :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Surprised:   :Very Happy:  E' solo ch egentoo ha tutti questi pacchetti particolari con sti nomi strani e diversi dalle altre distro che mi han messo fuoristrada....   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

se mi rispondete riguardo all'ultimo dubbio sono a cavallo! Mi sono anche stampato tutte le info che ho trovato su x.org e i problemi coi fonts  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> ho installato gentoo da pochissimo e quindi metterei xorg ex-novo, cioè senza mai aver messo xfree, se quando facico l'emerge di xorg-x11, lui mi indicasse fra le dipendenze anche xfree e cercasse di isntallarmelo, devo fermare tutto perchè c'è qualcosa di sbagliato o procedo lo stesso e installo anche xfree? 
> 
> perchè ho visto che se ne è parlato tanto (injection di xfree etc) ma se uno mette xorg da zero non ho capito se si hanno sti problemi...  
> 
> 

 

ciaoooo e grazieee!   :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> se quando facico l'emerge di xorg-x11, lui mi indicasse fra le dipendenze anche xfree e cercasse di isntallarmelo, devo fermar etutto perchè c'è qualcosa di sbagliato o procedo lo stesso e installo tutto?

 

Ti fermi, perchè non va installato. Dovrebbero escludersi a vicenda, nel senso che se ce n'è installato uno non puoi installare l'altro, fa un po' tu  :Smile: 

Ci sono diversi topic che spiegano come eliminare un'eventuale richiesta di installazione di xfree, forse sono linkati anche nel topic dedicato alle risorse per xorg.

----------

## moly82

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *moly82 wrote:*   se quando facico l'emerge di xorg-x11, lui mi indicasse fra le dipendenze anche xfree e cercasse di isntallarmelo, devo fermar etutto perchè c'è qualcosa di sbagliato o procedo lo stesso e installo tutto? 
> 
> Ti fermi, perchè non va installato. Dovrebbero escludersi a vicenda, nel senso che se ce n'è installato uno non puoi installare l'altro, fa un po' tu 
> 
> Ci sono diversi topic che spiegano come eliminare un'eventuale richiesta di installazione di xfree, forse sono linkati anche nel topic dedicato alle risorse per xorg.

 

allora ragazzi ieri tra 2 aperitivi pomeridiani e l'uscita serale (devastante  :Very Happy:  ) ho trovato 10 minuti per fare una prova  :Very Happy: 

ho emergato xorg + qualche set di fonts vari e per fortuna nessuno mi ha chiesto di mettere xfree, così una volta tornato a casa mi son trovato tutto pronto  :Smile: 

ho preso il config di micron e l'ho messo al posto di xorg.conf, ho cambiato i vari path dei fonts, e cambiato ovviamente il driver (fglrx stranamente non andava  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:  ) dove ho messo fbdev. Poi ho provato  a lanciare X con solo una bella shell (ho creato il file .xinitrc, non credevo avrebbe funzionato anche con xorg e invece non mi ha dato problemi   :Shocked:   :Smile:  ) che bello è partito e funzionava pure il touchpad!   :Shocked:   :Smile:  Ovviamente però avevo solo una shell, così una volta uscito ho lanciato l'emerge di fluxbox fluxconf e fluxbg per tutta la notte, sperando di trovare tutto finito stamattina, però mi son risvegliato con un errore  :Sad: 

in pratica si blocca con un errore nella compilazione di gtkmm-2-2-8... allora credendo fosse un problema analogo all'emerge system (dove avevo problemi con la USE java..) usando ufed (thanx micron gran bel programma  :Wink:   :Smile:  ) ho tolto la USE gtk2 perchè credevo fosse la causa dei miei problemi, però rilanciato l'emerge dopo una decina di minuti stesso errore  :Sad: 

sapete cos'è? com eposso emergere fluxbox senza problemi? Volevo usare un po' quello prima di emergere tutto kde...  :Wink:   :Smile: 

PS: anche a voi succede che la metà delle volte non riuscite a emergere qualcosa per degli errori di compilazione di (almeno per me ) difficile interpretazione?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Question: 

ciaoooooo

----------

## randomaze

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> sapete cos'è? com eposso emergere fluxbox senza problemi? Volevo usare un po' quello prima di emergere tutto kde...  
> 
> PS: anche a voi succede che la metà delle volte non riuscite a emergere qualcosa per degli errori di compilazione di (almeno per me ) difficile interpretazione?   
> 
> 

 

Alcuni consigli:

0. Prendi le linee che ti dicono l'errore (non solo le ultime 3 linee di emerge ma anche una 20 di linee della compilazione) e le posti.

1. Apri un nuovo topic dal titolo: "[GTKMM] non compila"

2. Apri un nuovo topic dal titolo: "[GTKMM] non emerge"

3. Apri un nuovo topic dal titolo: "[GTKMM] problemi in compilazione"

il consiglio 0 é indispensabile, uno (e solo uno) dei 1, 2, 3 é fortemente raccomandato!

----------

## moly82

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *moly82 wrote:*   sapete cos'è? com eposso emergere fluxbox senza problemi? Volevo usare un po' quello prima di emergere tutto kde...  
> 
> PS: anche a voi succede che la metà delle volte non riuscite a emergere qualcosa per degli errori di compilazione di (almeno per me ) difficile interpretazione?   
> 
>  
> ...

 

si grazie ma non avevo voglia di aprire un nuovo thread.. magari voi sapevate già la soluzione e mi evitavate di aprirne uno nuovo  :Wink:   :Smile: 

cmq oltre l'errore le altre mi sembravano prive di info.. poi vabbè le ho guardate alla veloce stamattina che già ero in ritardo e poi speravo di tornare a casa sto pom con la soluzione...   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

vabbè cmq aprirò un altro thread   :Embarassed:   :Twisted Evil: 

ciauz

----------

## shev

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> si grazie ma non avevo voglia di aprire un nuovo thread.. magari voi sapevate già la soluzione e mi evitavate di aprirne uno nuovo  

 

[mod]

Non si tratta di avere voglia o meno, sono le policy del forum: un argomento/dubbio, un topic. Quindi se cambi argomento apri un nuovo topic, come giusto che sia

Inoltre colgo l'occasione per invitarti a quotare correttamente. E' inutile e controproducente riportare l'intero messaggio cui si risponde (addirittura con riportato il proprio post!), per leggerlo basterebbe un po' di scrolling... quindi se vuoi quotare riporta la frase cui rispondi, altrimenti non quotare: non è un obbligo  :Smile: 

Tutto questo per mantenere leggibile, usabile e ordinato il forum. Grazie

[/mod]

----------

## moly82

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [mod]
> 
> Inoltre colgo l'occasione per invitarti a quotare correttamente. E' inutile e controproducente riportare l'intero messaggio cui si risponde (addirittura con riportato il proprio post!), per leggerlo basterebbe un po' di scrolling... quindi se vuoi quotare riporta la frase cui rispondi, altrimenti non quotare: non è un obbligo 
> ...

 

ammazza quante regole!   :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Very Happy: 

PS: ubbidisco  :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

## moly82

ragazzi non ho parole!  :Very Happy:  ieri ho fatto passi da gigante!   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

- dunque ho messo il nuovissimo kernel 2.6.7 uscito proprio ieri se non sbaglio, e ho risolto tutti i miei problemi con radeonfb (che se ricordate dava schermo nero  :Sad:  ): ora levando anche OF, tenendo solo radeonfb, funziona tutto benissimo!  :Smile:  inoltre non flikka o fa niente strano.

- inoltre grazie a readeonfb, ora posso pure avviare xorg con il modulo radeon (prima non funzionava, schermo nero anche li, perchè a quanto pare il modulo radeon si "appoggia" a radeonfb o cmq sono legati fra di loro, infatti non funzionavano entrambi... )

- X gira alla grande, veloce e pulito: non credevo!  :Smile:  Che bello!  :Smile: 

- tra l'altro usando OF all'avvio, e non potendo usare il modulo radeon, prima in X avevo solo 16 o 256 colori e non mi funzionava nessuna trasparenza: ovviamente era uno schifo, tutto illeggibile etc! Ora invece va tutto benissimo, colori vivaci e belli e tutte le trasparenze funzionanti  :Smile: 

- funziona l'antialiasing dei caratteri senza problemi

- incredibile ma vero, funziona anche il 3D!    :Cool:   :Smile:  O almeno credo!  :Very Happy:  glxinfo dice che funziona, glxgears mi fa 697 fps... cosa ve ne pare? Per farlo andare è stato semplicissimo: prima mi dava problemi con le librerie glx che non trovava nei path indicati su xorg.conf, è bastato dare opengl-update xorg-x11 e tutto si è messo a posto da solo!  :Smile: 

- funziona l'audio senza problemi

Problemi ancora presenti:

- continuo ad avere problemi quando emergo qualcosa  :Sad:  Non pensavo di avere nessuno di questi problemi mettendo gentoo... come quando usavo debian!  :Sad:  Ieri per es. ho avuto problemi con le qt.. inutile dire che non ho potuto emergere tutta la notte kde...  cavolo voglio far eocnfronti col desktop dovevo lo avevi isntallato con debian!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question:  cmq aprirò un altro thread...  :Sad: 

- pbbuttonsd: emerso e aggiunto all'avvio del sistema: funzionano i tasti per la luminosità, ma non funzionano quelli per volume e eject del cdrom  :Sad:  dovrò modificare il file di config.. boh vedrò se trovo qualcosa sul web...

- cpudyn: regolazione automatica frequenza cpu (risparmio batteria): installato questo demone come letto in questa guida e aggiunto all'avvio, che tra l'altro vi consiglio di guardare perchè a me è stata utilissima (è in spagnolo ma  si capisce abbastanza bene  :Wink:   :Very Happy:  ), però non sembra funzionare...

http://zeus.linuxlover.org/~skyhusker/ibook/index.php

... non credo funzioni perchè facendo cat /proc/cpuinfo vedo la frequenza di clock sempre ferma a 1066 MHz e non varia mai... voi che dite? a voi funziona?

Domande:

bogomips: cosa sono? io ne leggo 530 su cpuinfo... e avevo letto vari thread qua che ne parlano ma non ho capito bene cosa sia e se 530 sono bene o male o indifferente...  :Very Happy: 

cmq son contento che va tutto a lla grande ora, o almeno sembra! (ieri alle 3 non avevo tempo di controllare tutto..  :Very Happy: 

ciao a tutti!!!!

----------

## moly82

edit: leggendo qua e la 530 bogomips sono una merd@  :Sad:  però non ho capito come portarli al massimo.. ma quindi scusate.. in pratica la mia cpu ora va a metà della velocità?   :Shocked:   :Confused:  e quindi compilo al doppio o quasi del tempo che ci metterei in condizioni ottimali? se si cavolo sto ibook è una bomba!   :Shocked:  già così mi pare compili abbastanza veloce!  :Very Happy: 

please help  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> edit: leggendo qua e la 530 bogomips sono una merd@ 

 

Ricorda che i bogomips cambiano (e molto) da una CPU all'altra. La tua valutazione sulla bontà dei 530 la hai fatta confrontando con un'altro PPC?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ricorda che i bogomips cambiano (e molto) da una CPU all'altra. La tua valutazione sulla bontà dei 530 la hai fatta confrontando con un'altro PPC?

 

Ricordiamo che

 *Quote:*   

> il valore dei BogoMips dà una qualche indicazione della velocità del processore, ma è davvero troppo poco scientifica per avere un nome diverso da BogoMips

 

----------

## micron

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - incredibile ma vero, funziona anche il 3D!     O almeno credo!  glxinfo dice che funziona, glxgears mi fa 697 fps... cosa ve ne pare? Per farlo andare è stato semplicissimo: prima mi dava problemi con le librerie glx che non trovava nei path indicati su xorg.conf, è bastato dare opengl-update xorg-x11 e tutto si è messo a posto da solo! 
> 
> 

 

Buono a sapersi, quando avrò un po' di tempo farò il passaggio a xorg anche io.

----------

## moly82

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *moly82 wrote:*   edit: leggendo qua e la 530 bogomips sono una merd@  
> 
> Ricorda che i bogomips cambiano (e molto) da una CPU all'altra. La tua valutazione sulla bontà dei 530 la hai fatta confrontando con un'altro PPC?

 

ovvio! in un altro thread gente col mio STESSO ibook fa il doppio! 1000 bogomips e passa! per questo, per quanto non sia un dato magari attendilissimo, mi puzza un po' la faccenda!  :Wink:   :Sad: 

ciao!

----------

## micron

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> ovvio! in un altro thread gente col mio STESSO ibook fa il doppio! 1000 bogomips e passa! per questo, per quanto non sia un dato magari attendilissimo, mi puzza un po' la faccenda!  
> 
> ciao!

 

Ibook G4 800 MHz:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

cpu             : 7455, altivec supported

clock           : 798MHz

revision        : 3.3 (pvr 8001 0303)

bogomips        : 804.39

machine         : PowerBook6,3

motherboard     : PowerBook6,3 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh

detected as     : 287 (iBook G4)

pmac flags      : 0000000a

L2 cache        : 256K unified

memory          : 640MB

pmac-generation : NewWorld

```

----------

## moly82

 *micron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ibook G4 800 MHz:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ecco vedi tu fai molto + di me nonostante il procio con clock + basso!!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   ma come mai?  :Question:   :Sad: 

PS: tra l'altro cpuinfo mi dice che il clock è al massimo, 1000 MHz, quindi in teoria sta girando al massimo credo, perchè se il demone per la riduzione del clock del procio (che cmq è attivo) funzionasse a dovere, vedrei il clock in tempo reale cambiare di continuo credo io... no? 

ecco perchè non mi spiego perchè i bogompis sono così bassi... potrei provare a vedere cpuinfo dopo aver stoppato il demone cpudyn.. ma non credo che cambi... forse è colpa di alcuni moduli che ho messo statici nel kernel come ho letto in una guida? (cpu frequency governor, cpu scaling etc) voi avete abilitato niente di tutto ciò?

----------

## moly82

per l'esattezza, seguendo la guida linkata sopra, ho compilato nel kernel:

```

Processor Type (6xx/7xx/74xx/8260)

[*] AltiVec Support

[*] CPU Frequency scaling

Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)

<*> 'performance' governor

<*> 'powersave' governor

[*] Support for Apple PowerBooks

Las cuatro últimas opciones son fundamentales para que funcione el escalado de frecuencia que, aunque no es una característica indispensable, nos ayudará a alargar la autonomía de la batería. 

Soporte para el control de energía:

[*] Support for PMU based PowerMacs

[*] Power management support for PowerBooks

Para poder apagar la pantalla:

[*] Backlight control for LCD screens

Soporte para el teclado y el ratón:

[*] Apple Desktop Bus (ADB) support

[*] Include MacIO (CHRP) ADB driver

[*] Support for ADB input devices (keyboard, mice, ...)

Soporte para emular los botones 2 y 3 del ratón:

[*] Support for mouse button 2+3 emulation

Soporte para la gestión de temperaturas:

<M> Support for thermal mgmnt on laptops with ADT 746x chipset

```

PS: a voi pbbuttonsd funziona bene? pure i tasti per l'eject e il volume?

----------

## Detronizator

 *micron wrote:*   

> Nel caso in cui Xorg supporti l'accellerazione hardware dell'ibook G4 (ati radeon 9200 mobility) me lo potresti fare sapere?
> 
> Non ho molto tempo da dedicare ad un nuovo emerge di quelle dimensioni, quindi sono molto interessato alla tua esperienza diretta 

 

Xorg é UGUALE a Xfree-4.3.99 (di cui, per altro, é un fork diretto).

Cambia senza problemi.

Quello che funziona su Xfree, funzionerà UGUALE su Xorg!!!

----------

## Detronizator

Per patch, consigli, file di configurazione completi ecc...

http://www.mandolinux.org/detro/index.php?mod=04_Download_Area/iBook

e ti scarichi http://www.mandolinux.org/detro/sections/04_Download_Area/iBook/iBook_G4_1GHz-14.tar.gz.

Ti assicuro che:

Uso 2.6.7

Uso Xorg

Uso Gnome/KDE/quello che ti pare

Ho più di 1000 bogomips

La mia CPU va alla sua velocità nominale: 1066mhz e supporta lo speedstep!!!

----------

## moly82

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> Per patch, consigli, file di configurazione completi ecc...
> 
> http://www.mandolinux.org/detro/index.php?mod=04_Download_Area/iBook
> 
> e ti scarichi http://www.mandolinux.org/detro/sections/04_Download_Area/iBook/iBook_G4_1GHz-14.tar.gz.
> ...

 

thanx lo provo oggi o domani  :Wink:   :Smile: 

ciao!  :Smile: 

----------

## moly82

riciao!  :Smile: 

ho preso l'archivio e guardato il suo conenuto, mi togli solo un dubbio?

1. se ho capito bene avendo il kernel 2.6.7 devo solo mettere la patch chiamata "cpufreq" vero? ma di preciso che fa? come mai serve una patch e non è tutto builtin nel kernel il necessario?

2. a te pbbuttonsd funziona correttamente? intendo sia i tasti luminosità che volume e eject? se si utilizzo il tuo pbbuttonsd.conf.. perchè a me funziona solo la luminosità....

ciaooo

PS: dando un'occhiata veloce al config mi pare non proprio ottimizzato... + che altro perchè a me piace tutto messo come modulare.... vedrò di farci un po' di hacking...  :Very Happy:  a te i sensori di temperatura funziona bene?

----------

## Detronizator

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> 1. se ho capito bene avendo il kernel 2.6.7 devo solo mettere la patch chiamata "cpufreq" vero? ma di preciso che fa? come mai serve una patch e non è tutto builtin nel kernel il necessario?
> 
> 

 

Perché non é ancora integrata nel kernel: appena lo sarà, la patch non sarà più necessaria.

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. a te pbbuttonsd funziona correttamente? intendo sia i tasti luminosità che volume e eject? se si utilizzo il tuo pbbuttonsd.conf.. perchè a me funziona solo la luminosità....
> 
> 

 

Certo. Tutto funzionante. Io cmq non ho configurato quasi nulla... ah, no. Metti "/dev/cdrom" come device del cdrom dove eseguire il comando di eject!!! A me era settato a "/dev/sr0" che ovviamente non funziona se usi un kernel con il supporto dei masterizzatori ide (come nel mio caso).

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: dando un'occhiata veloce al config mi pare non proprio ottimizzato... + che altro perchè a me piace tutto messo come modulare.... vedrò di farci un po' di hacking...  a te i sensori di temperatura funziona bene?

 

Tutto funziona bene e... io preferisco un kernel monolitico. Almeno nelle sue parti esseniziali. Insomma, mettere il supporto per i dischi come modulo (ad esempio) non mi sembra proprio una gran trovata  :Wink: 

----------

## moly82

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perché non é ancora integrata nel kernel: appena lo sarà, la patch non sarà più necessaria.
> 
> 

 

giusta osservazione...  :Surprised:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo. Tutto funzionante. Io cmq non ho configurato quasi nulla... ah, no. Metti "/dev/cdrom" come device del cdrom dove eseguire il comando di eject!!! A me era settato a "/dev/sr0" che ovviamente non funziona se usi un kernel con il supporto dei masterizzatori ide (come nel mio caso).

 

caz non ci avevo pensato  :Very Happy:  giusto hai ragione per il cd e l'eject.. ma per il volume? probabilmente sarà da modificare anche qualcosina li... vedo a casa thanx  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tutto funziona bene e... io preferisco un kernel monolitico. Almeno nelle sue parti esseniziali. Insomma, mettere il supporto per i dischi come modulo (ad esempio) non mi sembra proprio una gran trovata 

 

beh ovvio che non metto ext3 e chipset ide modulari...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  però poi vuoi mettere tra avere un kernel da 10mb rispetto una da 1mb? fa molto + figo IMHO...  :Laughing: 

NB: mi son venute in mente altre 2 domandine in compenso...  :Very Happy: 

1. con la tastiera dell'ibook ho quasi tutti i tasti a posto, però alcuni caratteri speciali sono sballati... tipo il cancelletto.. la chiocciola etc non riesco a farle che escono fuori cose strane... io ho messo in xorg.conf tastiera pc105 - it... cosa mi manca? forse si tratta di copiare semplicemente il file "xfree" contenuto nell'archivo che mi hai linkato, dentro \usr\X11R6\lib\X11\xkb\keycodes? o non c'entra niente sto file? in questo caso, a che serve? non sono i locales? 

2. perchè usi il kernel pegasos? ch è sto pegasos? io ho sempre usato quello "liscio" pensando che pegasos fosse un altro tipo di architettura....  :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

ciaoo e grazie in anticipo per la tua pazienza  :Smile: 

----------

## Detronizator

 *moly82 wrote:*   

> NB: mi son venute in mente altre 2 domandine in compenso...[snip]

 

Il file che ti ho linkato é la mia configurazione secondo il database ppcconfdb.

Lì dentro ci sono anche i file di configurazione della tastiera per X da sovrascrivere per avere un paio di binding intelligenti!!!

Pegasos é stato il primo che ho usato. Ora non più.

Ora uso development-sources-2.6.7!!!

editShev: il quoting!!!! quotiamo come si deve per favore, evitiamo di riportare chilometrici messaggi inutilmente

----------

## met

edito, risolto (non so come però asdisahsad)

----------

